

Show HN: Gimuby – genetic algorithms and island model for Ruby - frantzmiccoli
http://frantzmiccoli.github.io/Gimuby/

======
frantzmiccoli
Hello HN,

First post of my work here.

I have been experimenting aroung genetic algorithms and their distributed
version (the island model). Aside this main objective, I was willing to learn
Ruby and to try to abstract my production to make something reusable. Since I
already had implemented genetic algorithm in a few different languages and
looked at various libraries, I already had good basis for how to design the
whole thing.

The presented code is not as simple as I would have like to be at the first
place, but the composition pattern and the strategy pattern used in the
project make the whole thing quite reusable to my opinion.

To my opinion, this code is unit tested and much more complete than what is
present in the other gems. The main drawback being that right now the code is
only compatible with Ruby 1.8.7.

Any comments and opinions are welcome. I'm curious to have external feedback
on this.

